# atv logging



## Barnie (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone do any logging with there atv and if so what type of trailer do you use [pictures please ]


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jan 29, 2008)

The logs that I drag out of the woods would laugh at an AVT. They let my 1957 john deere put, put know that they are there most times.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 29, 2008)

*we use two atv*

We use two atv's for getting our logs out of the woods. One of the trailers is just a small 4-wheeler trailer. We mainly use that for the bigger logs that we cut to 18". We probably about 3/4 to 1 chord on the trailer and hauled it out. The other trailer is a homemade pole trailer. We put our logs on there that we cut to 54" in length. We probably put the same amount of wood on this one as our other trailer.

My partner has some pictures and I PM him to post them on here. I don't know if we have any pictures of the trailers loaded but you will get the idea.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 29, 2008)

this works very well need to make the toung longer on the arch .


----------



## Kenora (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Suzuki KQ and a couple of trailers, one is a yard trailer that I drag into the woods behind the KQ. I cut the wood into 4 ft lengths and drop them in the trailer. If I'm able to get the bigger trailer in the woods (wider trails) I take the one thats behind the Toyota RAV4. In the pic with the RAV4 I had just hauled a bunch of birch in from a neighborhood business that was selling 8 - 10 ft lengths for $110 a cord. we then cut it in the yard and split it with the electric splitter. The biggest trees around here are white poplar with a trunk diameter of about 3 ft. Those get cut to 18" rounds and hauled out in the smaller trailer. I think the ATV and trailer work great together. And we use the KQ to clear snow in the winter 
fwiw I built a stand to get the splitting work off the ground, thats a back breaker!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2008)

*Arch is the only way to go.*

I use an arch similar to the one in the pics posted earlier (ASEMASTER)... Sorry no pics. The differences between ours and the one in the pic....

We used square tube and there is an A frame above the wheels (3.5 ft that a pully block sits in. A horizontal tube connects at the top of the A creating a 12" triangle. Ours is slightly longer.... We use a boat winch in about the same position as the one in the pic. Wrap the log, lift it 8 - 12" off the ground. Then use a chain from the log to the frame of the arch near the winch (again almost horizontal with the chain). This transfers your pulling power mainly into the chain..... your winch line is just used to keep the log up.

You'd be surprised what you can pull out of the bush this way....I would estimate 3-4 times what you can pull without an arch, also far less dirt on the log.

When my arch makes it home (friends got it) I'll send you some pics.


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 29, 2008)

im using a arch trailer with my foreman 500...i skid big log with that and easy   :greenchainsaw:    :monkey:


----------



## thenorth (Jan 29, 2008)

i use the maxtor ATV to haul out trees.............






it works ok






take care
john


----------



## windthrown (Jan 29, 2008)

I went to a forest class 3 years ago and laughed when the showed us ways of logging, including using an Quad ATV. I do not laugh at that idea any more.  

We drag gobs of felled trees around with that thing, with just a chain off the hitch. We are in the middle of a large thinning operation here and use a Polaris to drag tree tops and slast into burn piles and to drag poles around. Typical poles are up to 18 inches, and 20 ft long. We also used the ATV to drag down 50 or so 8-12 inch DBH firs with branches attached to use as a revetment project for a neighbor's stream bank errosion control. The drag was about a mile run, and it worked just fine. Drop tree, chain it up at the butt, drag it off. We havd a smaller dump trailer for the ATV as well, but it is not scales or big enough for hauling logs with. 

For larger stuff we have a Kubota tractor with bucket hooks for chains and rear clevis hitch for dragging bigger stuff around. Also load logs and cut firewood into the bucket and usually drop it into a 3/4 PU truck for bringing down to the house for cutting and stacking.


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 29, 2008)

and ... i work with 2 feet of snow.i have to make trail first...and the day after its frozen enought to skid some big log


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 29, 2008)

*thenorth*

can you post some closeups of the maxtor, i did a search and can't find it anywhere


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry maxter ????....lol what do u mean


----------



## musch (Jan 29, 2008)

Got more pictures of the way you skid them out? 
I want to fabricate something like that. 
Do you winch up the logs?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2008)

*There's another thread building....*

I put a crappy sketch of my arch up on the thread below: has rough dimensions.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=60919&goto=newpost


----------



## slofr8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out this thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=57085

Page 5 shows how I get firewood out with an ATV.


----------



## thenorth (Jan 30, 2008)

hi , here are a couple of pics.

we just finished making it in this pic:
http://www.thenorthshore.com/camps/2007/Pict3413.jpg



i just back into the log, winch it up off the ground....and go
http://www.thenorthshore.com/camps/2007/Pict3415.jpg

this one is close to 10' long.....dragged it about 1/2 mile from the back 40, to the woodlot area
http://www.thenorthshore.com/camps/2007/Pict3434.jpg

more trees
http://www.thenorthshore.com/camps/2007/Pict3495.jpg

this link is to my woodlot webpage
http://www.thenorthshore.com/camps/2007/Aug - 12.htm


take care
John


----------



## thenorth (Jan 30, 2008)

how the max looked in 2004............






john


----------



## Wismer (Jan 30, 2008)

skiman3911 said:


> sorry maxter ????....lol what do u mean




I think he combined the two words... 

the atv is a Bombardier Traxter Max


Craig


----------



## fastmopar1k (Feb 2, 2008)

*Hey ASEMASTER*

What kind of atv is that and how do you like it?? Looking to add a wheeler to my fleet and wondering what everyone would get.


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on what you want to spend and what features are important to you. The price range for a 4x4 is between $3500 and $8500. UTVs can go significantly higher. I bought an Suzuki Eiger a year ago and couldn't be happier. 

Matt


----------



## iCreek (Feb 2, 2008)

*Love our Hondas*

Kind of like cars/trucks and saws.... Everyone has brand favorites. Around where I live Honda seems to be the brand of choice.... All my buddies except for one have Hondas, he has a Polaris Sportsman 500.

Here we are at a friend's 200 acre getaway in rural Missouri.
http://icreek.com/ATV_lineup_at_verns_640.jpg



fastmopar1k said:


> What kind of atv is that and how do you like it?? Looking to add a wheeler to my fleet and wondering what everyone would get.


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 2, 2008)

Cruise over to http://forums.atvconnection.com/Over there they keep the brands in their own seperate forums. You don't get as much bashing amongst brands as you do here. Any of the 5 big manufacturers make quality units and it just depends on price and features.


----------



## Kenora (Feb 2, 2008)

I've got a Suzuki King Quad and love it...check this out...my son and I explore around Kenora, this is a new road cut.

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i264.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid264.photobucket.com/albums/ii168/kenorakq/MOV08940.flv">


----------



## cabinman (Feb 3, 2008)

*Work truk*

If you want a work truk Buy a polaris 700, Dont know anything about the 800 But probably the same ole better machine,..T,C, E,J,


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 3, 2008)

cabinman said:


> If you want a work truk Buy a polaris 700, Dont know anything about the 800 But probably the same ole better machine,..T,C, E,J,



A polaris 700 is a brute, no doubt. But extremely bad fuel comsumption and very hard on starter's, and the reverser gear mech. Not to metion drive belts. the 8hundred, not much better. Now the best in my op. is the newer 500H.O with fuel inj. Feels like the same power as the 700 and get's better economy, not that gas is high priced or anything.LOL Polaris twin cyl's just arent reliable in cold weather(20) and below. Sorry if your affended.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll try to get pics up tommorow of my loggong trailer, custom built twin chainsaw mount and snow/brush blade.


----------



## stonykill (Feb 3, 2008)

*dragging logs my style*

I live way too frugal to buy an ATV. I use garden tractors. This is my best logging tractor hooked to a log I drug to my milling area.












so far I have not needed a trailer, altho I am revamping an old homemade tow dolley, into a lowboy to haul logs. 

BTW, the tractor was free.


----------



## skiman3911 (Feb 3, 2008)

fastmopar1k said:


> What kind of atv is that and how do you like it?? Looking to add a wheeler to my fleet and wondering what everyone would get.



for me honda is the best...4 working i mean in the wood ...foreman500 manual shift and thats IMPORTANT...ITS A GREAT MACHINE...good power,good transmition ect ect


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 3, 2008)

Stony, do you have any weight in those wheels? I'm fooling with an 18 hp tractor, have chains, but seems to need more weight, both front and rear. Gonna fill the tires with fluid, and add a front bracket to mount my 85 pound deep-cycle battery on there for my portable winch. Should be enough, but now I don't see any weight on yours and it makes me wonder. I'm big, but not enough to keep the tractor from spinning, even with the chains on it.


----------



## Ianm (Feb 3, 2008)

I would like to get a log trailer for my wheeler. I pull some logs with it here and there but usually I am having too much fun riding I don't want to be working. I have a Kawasaki Bruteforce 750, pretty sick machine. I have seen those log loader trailers for atvs and I know some people on here have them. I would like to see some pics if possible. Has anyone made one?


----------



## stonykill (Feb 3, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> Stony, do you have any weight in those wheels? I'm fooling with an 18 hp tractor, have chains, but seems to need more weight, both front and rear. Gonna fill the tires with fluid, and add a front bracket to mount my 85 pound deep-cycle battery on there for my portable winch. Should be enough, but now I don't see any weight on yours and it makes me wonder. I'm big, but not enough to keep the tractor from spinning, even with the chains on it.



no I don't have any weight as of yet. I really need some in the front. The rear of the tractor is very heavy, and even with the cast iron briggs sitting right over the front wheels, its still light up there. It's not my body weight that makes it work either, as I only weigh 170 lbs. 

I do plan up putting skid steer tires and washer fluid for weight in the rear tires, but as of yet haven't needed it. Just a planned upgrade. 

This tractor has an incredible low range. It pulled and popstarted my old mans 8n the other day. Pulls logs like they aren't even there. If only MTD still made them like this!


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 3, 2008)

*some pics*

Here's couple of Quad with dual chainsaw mount,reciever basket to hold equipment and one of front showing snow/brush blade mount. Raining right now I'll get one of the blade and loggong trailer later. It's HONDA, 4x4. Made all of it including the heavy duty Reciever hitch.


----------



## woodchop (Feb 3, 2008)

This is what I use, a 4 x 6 trailer, Arctic Cat 500 manual Atv.


----------



## cabinman (Feb 3, 2008)

*NO offence*



cmetalbend said:


> A polaris 700 is a brute, no doubt. But extremely bad fuel comsumption and very hard on starter's, and the reverser gear mech. Not to metion drive belts. the 8hundred, not much better. Now the best in my op. is the newer 500H.O with fuel inj. Feels like the same power as the 700 and get's better economy, not that gas is high priced or anything.LOL Polaris twin cyl's just arent reliable in cold weather(20) and below. Sorry if your affended.



If thats a charicter deffenicey, on the 700 weve not seen it yet, about 5 years now , these mackines work seven days a week on my brothers farm, pulling feeding equipment, and what my dad likes them for is hunting , he engages some slopes that are scarey, the newer ones decend saftley, and handle well for his purposes, But we are certinually not ATV experts, Id like to hear more on the best machines for pulling and steep hill manuverability,.thanks T,C, E,J,


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 3, 2008)

woodchop said:


> This is what I use, a 4 x 6 trailer, Arctic Cat 500 manual Atv.



Nice looking set up.


----------



## iCreek (Feb 3, 2008)

*ATV trailer*

Woodchop, nice trailer and ATV setup, that is a good load for a 4 wheeler, when I haul that much I usually get one of the tractors out !!! I bet that would push the ATV down a hill.

Here is my ATV trailer setup, an old 3 slip motorcycle trailer.

http://icreek.com/stove/4wheeler_haulin.jpg

http://icreek.com/stove/trailer.jpg

http://icreek.com/stove/trailer_640.jpg


----------



## woodchop (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, I live in Northern Illinois and I have to find a big hole in the ground in order to go downhill. Snow and mud that's all I have to deal with.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 4, 2008)

"Roads where we're going we don't need roads" Love that qoute.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 4, 2008)

cabinman said:


> If thats a charicter deffenicey, on the 700 weve not seen it yet, about 5 years now , these mackines work seven days a week on my brothers farm, pulling feeding equipment, and what my dad likes them for is hunting , he engages some slopes that are scarey, the newer ones decend saftley, and handle well for his purposes, But we are certinually not ATV experts, Id like to hear more on the best machines for pulling and steep hill manuverability,.thanks T,C, E,J,



Farm use is where I drew ,my conclusion. I pulled a 10' harrow for less then an hour burnt a full tank of fuel, refueled two more times within 3 hrs. everytime I took it out I'd ask do I need to check the oil, the farmer would reply " lord no but check the gas or we'll come looking for ya". I got on it one mourning colder then all get out. turned the key turned over alittle then crack I heard the most he**ashous sound come from the starter area. Shattered starter reverser gear. chipped flywheel. about 250 dollers worth at the shop. But power, boy she did have the power. I watched the owner pull a dead 300 pound sal out a hog birthing pen at 90deg down a hall around another 90 deg turn and out the building in a single go usuing a rope. Go check e-bay those gears are everywhere under polaruis. Now the 425magnum he had would start anytime,anywhere, always.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 4, 2008)

cabinman said:


> If thats a charicter deffenicey, on the 700 weve not seen it yet, about 5 years now , these mackines work seven days a week on my brothers farm, pulling feeding equipment, and what my dad likes them for is hunting , he engages some slopes that are scarey, the newer ones decend saftley, and handle well for his purposes, But we are certinually not ATV experts, Id like to hear more on the best machines for pulling and steep hill manuverability,.thanks T,C, E,J,



As an avid quad rider I can tell ya the manuverability comes not in the machine, but the rider. Just whatever you ride, remember one thing. If it's on top of you can you lift it off. Your life could depend on it someday.


----------



## skiman3911 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ianm said:


> I would like to get a log trailer for my wheeler. I pull some logs with it here and there but usually I am having too much fun riding I don't want to be working. I have a Kawasaki Bruteforce 750, pretty sick machine. I have seen those log loader trailers for atvs and I know some people on here have them. I would like to see some pics if possible. Has anyone made one?



very expensive trailer lol around 11000$$$

http://www.payeur.com/produits/enproductsmetavicm95vtt.htm


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 4, 2008)

Bailey's has them. I'm not sure on the price. In the last catalog they were listed with a "call for price" where the price would normally be. I just assumed that they would be far beyond what I would be willing to spend.

I normally use my ATV to get in to cut wood when I can't get the truck into the fields. Strap the saws, gas and gear bag down. I cut wood 20 miles from home and by the time I get the 4 wheeler on the trailer (5x10), there is not much room left for wood. I might take it with me if I need to winch logs up out of the ravine though.

Matt


----------

